# Washer & Dryer pedestal drawers won't open



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

What brand is it.


----------



## sdj99 (Nov 2, 2017)

Whirlpool


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

In this they show the drawer has to removed to bolt the washer and dryer in place.
Is the dryer bolted to the pedestal.
https://www.manualslib.com/manual/194274/Whirlpool-Washer-Dryer-Pedestal.html?page=5#manual


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The drawer is removed from the pedestal before installation. Last step is reinstall the drawer. So, the screw thru the side is pretty improbable.

If it doesn't open with a good pull on the handle, I'd call whoever you bought it from and complain that you can't open them. Let them send someone to figure out what went wrong/fix it. 

Here are the instructions for the pedestal, if you are trying to figure it out yourself.
https://www.whirlpool.com/content/dam/global/documents/201012/installation-instructions-W10347252-RevB.pdf


----------



## sdj99 (Nov 2, 2017)

The washer & dryer are both attached to the pedestals with screws. The problem is that the drawers of the pedestals will not open. Visually there is nothing that impairs them. Seems like there has to be a screw through the drawer glides (shown in the installation instructions). I just hate to tear the whole drawer apart to get them to work but it looks like that's what I'm going to have to do. The pedestals fit fine and look good but the drawers won't open.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

sdj99 said:


> The washer & dryer are both attached to the pedestals with screws. The problem is that the drawers of the pedestals will not open. Visually there is nothing that impairs them. Seems like there has to be a screw through the drawer glides (shown in the installation instructions). I just hate to tear the whole drawer apart to get them to work but it looks like that's what I'm going to have to do. The pedestals fit fine and look good but the drawers won't open.


Who ever installed them I think had to not only open the drawers but remove them too. So they would not still be sealed for shipping. 
Those drawer glides are tricky to remove the drawer. So the installers maybe misaligned something when replacing the drawers.
Have you tried the dumb stuff like lifting a little when pulling just in case they have something to stop them from moving when the machines vibrate.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Wonder if they skipped step #3 and just turned over the washer and dryer and screwed the bottom to the appliances without even removing the draw screws to start with. If you look at the drawing you will see what I mean.


----------



## sdj99 (Nov 2, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> Who ever installed them I think had to not only open the drawers but remove them too. So they would not still be sealed for shipping.
> Those drawer glides are tricky to remove the drawer. So the installers maybe misaligned something when replacing the drawers.
> Have you tried the dumb stuff like lifting a little when pulling just in case they have something to stop them from moving when the machines vibrate.



I've been all over these drawers and there is absolutely nothing holding the drawers except the drawer glides. I've pulled, yanked, lifted, pushed, pulled, nudged, twisted, bumped, etc. and all to no avail. I've scheduled an appointment for the day before Thanksgiving but I think I'm going to completely remove one of the pedestals before then and see if any problem is obvious. I've reached in from the back to see if there is a release on the drawer glides but I can't find one. This is crazy! :vs_mad:


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Have you called the supplier or delivery people?


----------



## sdj99 (Nov 2, 2017)

Yes I have. The soonest appointment I could schedule with them is the day before Thanksgiving.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Can't wait to hear what it was . don't forget to let us know. That would really piss off my old Lady if she couldn't use the new stuff she was waiting for. Tehy owe you something. Perhaps the delivery charge.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

COLDIRON said:


> Wonder if they skipped step #3 and just turned over the washer and dryer and screwed the bottom to the appliances without even removing the draw screws to start with. If you look at the drawing you will see what I mean.


DUH ! Blew that one . Must have been daydreaming again. Pay no attention to my stupid post.
:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## sdj99 (Nov 2, 2017)

The guy came out today to fix the pedestal drawers. He tried both of them and neither would open. He walked around the dryer a couple of times and then knelt down in front of the dryer and grabbed each side of the drawer and just yanked the sh*t out of it and it popped open. Then he did the same thing to the washer pedestal drawer. It opened. I would never have pulled on it that hard so if it broke it's better if he broke it instead of me. So now the drawers work fine and all is well. It would have helped if they had mentioned that in the installation manual. :surprise:


----------

